# 4"unknown



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i received this unknown about a month and a half ago just curious if anyone could id him...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

It looks like a romb


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

deffinate serra. could be rhom or sanchezi. a bit hard to tell at that size for me but its a great photo for iding.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like A sanchezi to me.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

pfury members said compressus,eigenmanni,altuvie but never rhom or sanchezi...well hopefully someone can id him besides guessing


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

compressus,eigenmanni or rhombeus

leaning towards compressus or eigenmanni more than i am to rhom.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

definately not a sanchezi..and does not appear to be s. rhombeus

My guess is s. eigenmanni


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yea my guess was eigenmanni also but wanted to hear other peoples opinion on it...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i woudl say an eigenmanni. Def not a rhom.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say definately not an eigenmanni. I think this fish needs to be grown out more to be certain. But for now I am leaning towards a juvi compressus. Certainly once the fins heal up he will be a beauty.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yes!! compressus? i was hoping it would be a compressus but thought it would be a eigenmanni my Ps fin has healed but my sidekick camera has really really bad qaulity i will try to get a camera asap


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think compressus









Nice fish


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i would say compressus aswell.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe Compressus, looking at the dots are more of stripes.

http://www.opefe.com/compressus.html


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

eigennmani fersure!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Probaby S. compressus. Allow the fish to grow out more. And repost photo.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I am almost 100% certain it is a marginatus. Look at the size and shape of the dorsum and the coloration of the anal fin. The muzzle looks slightly stout for a marginatus, but its head is cocked to the side due to it being on a flat surface out of water.

compare it to the pic on OPEFE:
http://opefe.com/images/Tony__s_pictures_025.jpg


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

THATS A COMPRESSUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a comp along with a brandti, elong and marg and I have to say my compressus is by far my favorite. I have heard people who didn't like their compressus, but mine is a mean, cruel, heartless beast.. as well as the most beautiful fish I have. After about four months in his tank he was anything but shy. He will attack anything in or out of the tank. Here are some pictures for you to compare to but in my opinion (and thats all it is) I would bet my entire tank it's a compressus. Either way, sweet fish! One thing I notice about the compressus, besides the spots being in a faint line is the tail fin, the redish eyes, the green and purple tints and the thinness. Also my compressus moves ALOT!!! Big swimmer and avid hunter!

THATS A COMPRESSUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a comp along with a brandti, elong and marg and I have to say my compressus is by far my favorite. I have heard people who didn't like their compressus, but mine is a mean, cruel, heartless beast.. as well as the most beautiful fish I have. After about four months in his tank he was anything but shy. He will attack anything in or out of the tank. Here are some pictures for you to compare to but in my opinion (and thats all it is) I would bet my entire tank it's a compressus. Either way, sweet fish! One thing I notice about the compressus, besides the spots being in a faint line is the tail fin, the redish eyes, the green and purple tints and the thinness. Also my compressus moves ALOT!!! Big swimmer and avid hunter!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hmmmmm i am leaning towards compresus, but hard to tell


----------

